# Potty litter



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've had great success with Potty litter. Cyndaquil took to it within a few days.

http://www.petco.com/product/10769/Supe ... itter.aspx

Any thoughts on whether this is good or bad.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That litter is no good for hedgies,it's a clumping litter and that can clump on private areas causing serious problems.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

That's strange. I was told by an employee at petco that it was non clumping and should be great. I've seen no issues with it clumping either. I haven't seen it sticking to him even when he has poopy feet from his wheel.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Pesonally I have never used it but it does say this on the link you posted;
Save Time and Money
Reduces cage cleaning by 30% or more. Clumping litter can be easily cleaned with a sifting scoop.


----------



## woahamie (May 5, 2010)

What is the best litter to use for your hedgie? I've tried to find threads on it, but it seems I can't. :?


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Pesonally I have never used it but it does say this on the link you posted;
> Save Time and Money
> Reduces cage cleaning by 30% or more. Clumping litter can be easily cleaned with a sifting scoop.


Yeah I noticed that but the one I actually bought doesn't. I'm wondering if there is more than one type.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

woahamie said:


> What is the best litter to use for your hedgie? I've tried to find threads on it, but it seems I can't. :?


I'm using Yesterday's News by Purina for litter. It's dust free,non clumping, non scented, and you can compost it if you really want to.


----------



## woahamie (May 5, 2010)

And what kind of litter tray do you use?
Would you recommend this:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752714

or

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752717


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

I just use a cheap small dog dish that can't be over turned.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I just use paper towel and no litter box. My hedgie goes on the papertowel and then I throw it out in the morning.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I just use the lid of a small tin tray for my litter box.

I think, the general rule of thumb for what kind of litter... Is that as long as it's not small enough to be sucked up into private places(whether it be clumping or non, small tiny pieces of litter will still stick to private parts when wet), then you're ok.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> I just use the lid of a small tin tray for my litter box.
> 
> I think, the general rule of thumb for what kind of litter... Is that as long as it's not small enough to be sucked up into private places(whether it be clumping or non, small tiny pieces of litter will still stick to private parts when wet), then you're ok.


That's good to know. The potty litter I use is actually small tiny balls bigger than any cat litter.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya, I've seen the ones you're using. Personally, I wouldn't use them, mostly because he is a boy, and those balls could end up in skin folds inside his private parts. 

Unless they made those balls even bigger now, as I had only gotten them for my mice that I rescued from the bf's snake :roll:  I just couldn't let him do it :lol: And that was a few years ago.

I also forgot the say "non-clumping" in my bit up above.


----------

